
TorTiPi: Setting up tor based wifi hotspot in Raspberry Pi - r0hi7
https://github.com/r0hi7/tortipi/
======
r0hi7
This script automates the task of setting up the Onion router using the
raspberry π.

------
nishit_nm
This is awesome bud

